# Custom harvest rates for south Georgia



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I know this has been covered before in threads but thought I would share what a feller told me today, first he asks me if I do custom baling, I tell him I try like hell not to but have on occasion, why do you ask? He proceeds to tell me that his hay man has done gone up on him this year, he went up a dollar from 12 per bale to 13 per bale, that's cutting raking, and round baling, with net btw. That reminded me why I don't do any custom baling.....they are eatn mayonnaise sandwiches in Dixie, I like to have some bologna occasionally. Ain't the first time I've heard these type prices, thought about selling my equipment and getting this idiot to bale mine!


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

We run into the same thing. There is one old local gent who will cut, rake and bale for $10. His one tractor is a Ford 3000. His hay equipment is old and worn out. 
People hear that price and believe it is the standard.


----------



## Vol (Jul 5, 2009)

somedevildawg said:


> Ain't the first time I've heard these type prices, thought about selling my equipment and getting this idiot to bale mine!


If he is anything like the countryass cow types here, everything they bale will mold. To which they reply...."oh, they'll eat it just fine....won't hurt a thang."

Regards, Mike


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Agreed or, ima half to git to that in a couple o weeks, my tractor got a motor problem and my ole lady jest left me, took the only truck I had.....think I could git and advance soes I can git that tractor fixed friend?


----------



## mlappin (Jun 25, 2009)

Tim/South said:


> We run into the same thing. There is one old local gent who will cut, rake and bale for $10. His one tractor is a Ford 3000. His hay equipment is old and worn out.
> People hear that price and believe it is the standard.


Depending on the on the person,

$12.50-$13.50/acre to mow with a 13' discbine
$6/acre to ted each time, late in the year and requires tedded three times = $18/acre
$6/acre to rake
$8.50/bale to round bale, if juice is used price per pound is what it costs me to replace it, not what I paid for it earlier in the year
Baling for somebody else and I didn't rake it, $9.50-$10.50/bale. The wrong person raking can really make your day miserable


----------



## Canderson012 (Jan 17, 2012)

Depending on how thick the field is I want to use the acre rates like you posted. But around here if I'm going to custom bale I charge anywhere from $16-$20 per bale. Before I bought my equipment I paid a guy $18 a bale and he did great. Customers have to remember it cost me $5 a bale just to rent the baler.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

I rest my case....


----------

